# New Members



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As of the start of 2006
we have 68 new members in Jan.
102 new members in Feb
5 new member on the 1st day of March
Boy I can 't wait to see what total will be for 2006 awesume









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wowser. That's awesome. Someone should bring the contribution thread back up so the newbies will know how they can help to keep this going.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm one of the newbies. Just bought our 26RLS last Saturday and will pick it up this coming Saturday. I asked questions and got lots of good answers in order to help us pick out the "Perfect Outback for Us".

I have already made a contribution through Pay-Pal on Monday because I have really enjoyed this site and have learned a lot. It was really easy to do that way. 
I am looking forward to learning lots more and maybe meeting other from this site in our travels. Always looking for a new place to camp.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That's super! They'll need to up the production rate some more...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> I'm one of the newbies. Just bought our 26RLS last Saturday and will pick it up this coming Saturday. I asked questions and got lots of good answers in order to help us pick out the "Perfect Outback for Us".
> 
> I have already made a contribution through Pay-Pal on Monday because I have really enjoyed this site and have learned a lot. It was really easy to do that way.
> I am looking forward to learning lots more and maybe meeting other from this site in our travels. Always looking for a new place to camp.
> ...


Well, if you don't mind the drive, we're in Niagara Falls this summer.....









Your more than welcome to come!!

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Absolutely, mjatalley, come join us at the RALLY! RALLY! RALLY! RALLY! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I knew there were several, but those numbers are astonishing!!!!!

Keep up the good work, Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very impressive indeed!
Who will be 2,000?








Heck with that.... Who will be 10,000?
We should know before long!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

where is the frapper map for outbackers









most, if not all the newbies probabley do not know about it. lets see if we can't get all of them on it.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

drobe5150 said:


> where is the frapper map for outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pinned under General Discussion

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

HootBob said:


> drobe5150 said:
> 
> 
> > where is the frapper map for outbackers
> ...










i knew it was somewhere

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> As of the start of 2006
> we have 68 new members in Jan.
> 102 new members in Feb
> 5 new member on the 1st day of March
> ...


The forum is simply amazing









Thor


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> The forum is simply amazing
> 
> Thor


I agree!!!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > As of the start of 2006
> ...


Told ya it was a "cult" didn't I?

ha

Rayman


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

If anything, I think this shows the strength of the economy at this point. It seems that alot of people are comfortable enough to make (or at least think of making) a purchase of this sort.... even with rising gasoline rates as they are.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HootBob said:


> As of the start of 2006
> we have 68 new members in Jan.
> 102 new members in Feb
> 5 new member on the 1st day of March
> ...


Wow has this grown in 2006
Jan 68 members
Feb 102 members
March 126 members
April 103 members
May 107 members
June 121 members
July so far 71 members as of 12:32 today

Just thought some might be interested

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Leaps and bounds, my friend... Leaps and bounds!









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So many more potential Outbackers.com License Plate Frames on the road.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> So many more potential Outbackers.com License Plate Frames on the road.....


Jeez, and people call me shameless when promoting the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> So many more potential Outbackers.com License Plate Frames on the road.....


Jeez, and people call me shameless when promoting the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

If the shoe fits...









See ya at the 2006 PNW Fall "BOAT DRINKS" Rally.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=7687&hl=


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> If anything, I think this shows the strength of the economy at this point. It seems that alot of people are comfortable enough to make (or at least think of making) a purchase of this sort.... even with rising gasoline rates as they are.


I dont think its so much the strength in the economy as it is the people have to sell their house and first born for the gas and have to live on the road to survive







more like AFFORDABLE HOUSING


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> So many more potential Outbackers.com License Plate Frames on the road.....


Jeez, and people call me shameless when promoting the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug it's called Advertising









Don


----------

